# DWD for another Legend in the Corps



## George Wallace (10 Feb 2016)

Got this from Muggsie

RETIREMENT MESSAGE - MCPL W.S. (BILL) HAWLEY, CD



> RETIREMENT MESSAGE - MCPL W.S. (BILL) HAWLEY, CD - RMS CLERK 00298
> 
> 8CH and RCD - Bill served with both Regts.
> An amazing tank driver back in the day!
> ...


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (10 Feb 2016)

One of the stalwarts of B Sqn during my Tp Leading/BC days! He was our corporate knowledge of Leopard driving and how to live/fight on a tank.

Honour serving with you Bill!


----------



## rocnrol (12 Apr 2016)

Oh wow, Bill retiring!!?? Never thought I'd see that day, lol. Bill is one of the best people. I remember when we were in the shacks in Lahr, and we'd all be going out for the night, and we'd ask Bill if he wanted to come, most times he'd say no, had some reading to do. The man had filling cabinets full of AFV information, you name it!!! Lol.


Man!! I really need to get back out east soon. I had a drunk call the other night from a bunch of the boys, Yeoman, Jim Hebert, Murray Robertson, Shickler....


----------

